# Single Role FD Medics



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 13, 2015)

I know there's a few threads on here about this already, but I'm just trying to get some more/new information. 
I'm trying to make a list of fire departments with single role paramedics. Nothing where they require a single role medic promotes to an engine medic, and nothing that requires time on an engine prior to working strictly transport. 
Basically, what departments will hire a medic to be single role medic and nothing more.
Ideally in CA, but I realize I may have to broaden my search. Also, any CA municipal/third service EMS departments thru a city/county?
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2015)

FDNY for sure. 

Chicago did at one point, not sure if still hiring as such. DC as well.

I thought San Fran had single role EMS people as well.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexandria Fire and EMS, although there have been several threats to make them dual role.

Maybe Baltimore MD as well.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 13, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I know there's a few threads on here about this already, but I'm just trying to get some more/new information.
> I'm trying to make a list of fire departments with single role paramedics. Nothing where they require a single role medic promotes to an engine medic, and nothing that requires time on an engine prior to working strictly transport.
> Basically, what departments will hire a medic to be single role medic and nothing more.
> Ideally in CA, but I realize I may have to broaden my search. Also, any CA municipal/third service EMS departments thru a city/county?
> Thanks in advance for any input.


As for fire:
Sierra Madre FD paramedics are single role and only ones paid.  Fireman are volunteer.  
There are some people still with Los Angeles fire that are single role but they don't hire like that anymore.
For 3rd service, 
Rural Metro SD, Alot of places where AMR/Rural metro serves.  Hall Ambulance, Liberty (Ridgecrest), American, Riggs, a few others up in the Tulare County, Fresno County area as well as the central and north of CA that consist of mom and pops.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 14, 2015)

San Bernardino County Fire Department has single function paramedics and basics on their ambulances in the communities that they transport in. It's a pretty recent implementation and I have a few friends who are employed by them. The pay isn't great but the county benefits, retirement, and the prospect of promoting to ff is what draws people in. Check it out.

http://www.sbcounty.gov/icema/main/ViewFile.aspx?DocID=2459


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 14, 2015)

Also, it's still amazes me that this exists in the
largest county in the US and it's one of the few places in California that utilizes medics this way rather than strictly basics, yet I rarely see people talk about it on here.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

The


Addrobo said:


> San Bernardino County Fire Department has single function paramedics and basics on their ambulances in the communities that they transport in. It's a pretty recent implementation and I have a few friends who are employed by them. The pay isn't great but the county benefits, retirement, and the prospect of promoting to ff is what draws people in. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.sbcounty.gov/icema/main/ViewFile.aspx?DocID=2459


The pay is deplorable, and they are not part of the IAFF. It would serve the County right for no one to work there; unfortunately every dumb**** with a short-sighted fire dream can't help but salivate at being in the same ambulance with a different paint job, that reads "Fire" on it, while doing the exact same job we already do - without the upped compensation.

That program is setting a precedent for continued low wages and "step-child" treatment of EMS providers - now in the government sector as well.

All those fire hopefuls (who 90% of whom will not be hired by FD for backgrounds, psych, little life experience, poor performance, not measuring up to the competitors, et al.) are only serving to **** us all in the future by accepting that job under such malfeasant circumstances.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 14, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> The
> 
> The pay is deplorable, and they are not part of the IAFF. It would serve them right for no one to work there, unfortunately every dumbass with a fire dream can't help but salivate at being in the same ambulance with a different paint job, that read "Fire" on it, while doing the exact same job we already do.
> That program is setting a precedent for continued low wages and "step-child" treatment of EMS providers - now in the government sector as well.
> ...







I agree with you, just wanted to let people know it's an option. The program started right before I moved on to greener pastures in another county in California. I'm well compensated and well rested now amongst primarily bls departments


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

Addrobo said:


> I agree with you, just wanted to let people know it's an option. The program started right before I moved on to greener pastures in another county in California. I'm well compensated and well rested now amongst primarily bls departments


I know, I'm not directing my statements *at* you. Just expressing my dissent of that SBCo "Ambulance Operator" BS.

They even had to come up with a dumb name for it because they need their own "cool" proprietary title to distinguish them from the regular "ambulance drivers."

What a joke, any one who works there is a fool, and ought to be ashamed for allowing such a "prestigious" department to treat them so poorly.

Malfeasance, I say!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

The firemen themselves ought to step down off of that perch as well, because once these chicken head political types get wind of this being "extremely" successful while the cost is low... The man is gonna start eyeballing those fire salaries and pensions. They would be wise to not allow anything read "Fire Dept." to be short-changed. 

The 9/11-fireman-hero complex is, no disrespect to the fallen, fading away in the public eye. Atop that, there aren't that many fires anymore- they've essentially put themselves out of business with prevention and fire-proofing everything.

It's getting harder and harder to justify the costs associated with the fire departments over the last 10 or so years. 

Preparedness is one thing- but let's be real.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

Rant over.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 14, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Rant over.


(Clapping) I forgot about that.  I think its about $9.40 an hour for 24's for basics and $12.10 for medics.  Much a shame.  Minimum wage is now $9 a retail clerk and I checked on this the other day at a local large retailer is making $10.35 an hour starting.  I know a few emts with college degrees that are 3 years in making that.   They too work for a large company.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 14, 2015)

@SandpitMedic

I had wrote that same bs either here or FB. It pisses me off like you said. Just reinforces the disregard for ems vs fd. All my fire hopefull friends that applied got a talking to by me with accepting such a slap in the face position and pay


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 14, 2015)

I have friends that work there and said the people taking those positions will be treated poorly by the FF. They are non represented , not IAFF, can be moved to 12 or 24s at anytime anywhere in the countries largest county. Pay starts at 11.75! And as of now tops at 12.96.
While the ff/pm next to him filling in for the same position STARTS at almost twice that.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 14, 2015)

Have to agree with what was said about SBco.

OP: I believe Mono County EMS is seperate from the fire dept

http://www.monocounty.ca.gov/ems/page/about-mono-county-ems

I don't know much about them though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 15, 2015)

Move to Texas. I'm at $18 an hour,  working a 24/72, as a lead medic.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 15, 2015)

Move to Santa Barbara county. $22 an hour on a 12. Living very comfortably while living a couple blocks from the beach. California's best kept ems secret.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 15, 2015)

Addrobo said:


> Move to Santa Barbara county. $22 an hour on a 12. Living very comfortably while living a couple blocks from the beach. California's best kept ems secret.



Is that starting for AMR there? Well sheet, I just may have to do that...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, pretty weird how it's rarely mentioned on here as well. All you here is Bakersfield this and Liberty that. Imagine working close to the beach in a not so busy County. Amazing ems system with great protocols and a focus on high standards.. Also, they just beat King County in rosc from spontaneous cardiac arrest with vfib/vtac last year. Their pit crew cpr stats are legit.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a friend who worked as an EMT there a few years ago, and only bad thing she had to say was the relationship with county fire. Are there any other ALS depts or is that it, and how's the overall relationship with fire? How selective is the hiring process?
Is there OT after 8 on those 12hrs?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 15, 2015)

The relationship with FDs are actually pretty stellar, with a few issues from individuals from both sides. Typical for most systems but for someone coming from LA, OC, and the Inland Empire, it's a million times better. The county's FDs are mostly BLS with only three ALS departments.  

The selection process is a pretty rough but not impossible. Like I said, they have really high standards. You have to work dual medic for a while before you test out to be a single function medic.

I had no idea how awesome it was here. I took a chance and it truly was an amazing decision.


----------



## BEN52 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nashville Fire


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Apr 19, 2015)

Before everyone berates the San Bernardino County AO program, let's get things straight. I was there for a few months prior to other employment. 

1. You get treated the same way you treat others and for how hard of a worker you are. No one gets treated unfairly. Of course every once and awhile personalities clash, but there's no where on earth this doesn't happen. 

2.  The pay is competitive with providers in the county. And what you guys keep pushing aside are the benefits. Health, vision, retirement, etc. Pay is also one of the things the department is trying to change. If you have experience you're going to go to higher steps. If you're fresh out of school you're going to get step 1. 

A top step fireman without the medic bonus will NEVER make twice as much as $12. Look up the salary chart, it's public. 

3.  Everyone respects you as a provider. If I'm on scene first, the engine assists me and vice versa. 

4.  It is a new program, so the county is learning things daily. And the things they learn are making the program better. 

5.  Everyone pulls their weight at station. If the engine was out all day we'll do the chores and cook and vice versa. 

Some of you need to not pass off secondhand knowledge like it's gospel. If we listened to everything we heard from "friends" then no one would work anywhere.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Apr 19, 2015)

6.  And for the 12 hour thing you were taking about. That was for a surge unit during ski season in Wrightwood. You do get forced to work overtime shifts but so is everyone in the department.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 19, 2015)

I know an SBCo LT AO that works 48 on, 48 off with the real possibility of mando. 

Being away from family for 50% of the year as a base is ********. They Dept exploits their people because people will do it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I know an SBCo LT AO that works 48 on, 48 off with the real possibility of mando.
> 
> Being away from family for 50% of the year as a base is ********. They Dept exploits their people because people will do it.


They get forced a lot. One of our medics ended up having to quit because her husband kept getting forced for weeks at a time so he was not able to help take care of their kids. 

Benefits are good, having the posibility of getting forced weeks on end with no time off and not being able to do anything about it is not good at all. I'll gladly pass


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 19, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They get forced a lot. One of our medics ended up having to quit because her husband kept getting forced for weeks at a time so he was not able to help take care of their kids.
> 
> Benefits are good, having the posibility of getting forced weeks on end with no time off and not being able to do anything about it is not good at all. I'll gladly pass



Also, the horrendous bed delay in the desert. Hours upon hours of waiting. Even worse when you're forced and super tired.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2015)

Addrobo said:


> Also, the horrendous bed delay in the desert. Hours upon hours of waiting. Even worse when you're forced and super tired.


That's just an issue with all the hospitals in San Bernardino county haha.


----------



## sweetpete (Apr 24, 2015)

Some bitter people on these forums man!! Wow. Lol


----------



## DieselBolus (Apr 24, 2015)

Mono County. I don't know anything about how it's run, but they run the Mono County Paramedics as a third service.

EDIT: Oops, just caught another post saying the same thing. I'll show myself out.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenix fire will stick you on a rescue for the first several years after hire. You can bid off after that or bid on permanently if you like. You can also pickup overtime on a engine or ladder during this time of you like.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

Mesa fire in AZ is starting to do community care units single role. It's their attempt to get into EMS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 4, 2015)

Doesn't Sac Metro have single roll EMS to supplement their dual roll units? 

SFFD does it for sure.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 4, 2015)

Sac Metro has single functions as a pool to draw from for suppression. 
They hire you and a 3-year clock starts ticking for you to meet the requirements to be hired as a FF. In that time you will either bump up to a suppression position or be released. 
The program does not allow for a career single-function. 

SFFD is the best place to be a single function medic as far as pay goes; $115k top-step base salary with full benefits and public safety retirement if you stay on the box. You can make $130k base if they cross-train you as a suppression medic.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 4, 2015)

Apache Junction AZ Fire will start single role ALS as southwest (rural metro) really screwed up. State approved their CON. Cheaper living and less people beats any single roll in Kalifornia in my opinion.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 4, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> Apache Junction AZ Fire will start single role ALS as southwest (rural metro) really screwed up. State approved their CON. Cheaper living and less people beats any single roll in Kalifornia in my opinion.


I will revise my statement: 
"SFFD is the best place to be a single-function medic if you want to live in CA, work for a world-class FD, make great money, receive a 90% pension and avoid getting Valley Fever."

Making $105k/yr in retirement (at 58 yo) you can retire to wherever you would like.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 4, 2015)

The issue with most single role in CA is you have 2,000 applicants fighting for one spot where here its more like 200. Chances of getting a job are greater and so is the potential to move to other departments here. Also you can buy a house cheaper and taxes are low. I've worked in Kalifornia for a FD and moved here and love it. You couldn't get me to move back. I left making great money for making less but my happiness and my family's is now much higher. If money is a motivator I can always hook you up making $250k a year as a PSD Medic in Iraq.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 4, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> The issue with most single role in CA is you have 2,000 applicants fighting for one spot where here its more like 200. Chances of getting a job are greater and so is the potential to move to other departments here. Also you can buy a house cheaper and taxes are low. I've worked in Kalifornia for a FD and moved here and love it. You couldn't get me to move back. I left making great money for making less but my happiness and my family's is now much higher. If money is a motivator I can always hook you up making $250k a year as a PSD Medic in Iraq.


I'm glad you enjoy AZ. 

My initial response was intended to piggy-back and clarify @HandsomeRobb's comment. I am a working CA firefighter who moonlights as a transporting medic in a busy urban system. I was born here, own a home in an ideal location and am not interested in relocating (though I support any who choose to). Lastly, I am not much interested in trying to debate such a subjective topic; to each their own. 

My opinion simply was that if you are going to be a single-function in Northern CA, SFFD is the best gig around. 
As for competition? Test better. 
:cheers:


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (May 7, 2015)

Just a note. Mesa Az community care units are only being staffed by one fire medic and a nurse practitioner or PA.

And Rural Metro will continue to provide bls response and transport in AJ


----------

